# found this in NH CL under "general labor"



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*NEED HIGH SCHOOL STUDENT (HAMPTON BEACH, NH)*

Date: 2010-08-27, 2:45AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am a very busy dude looking to hire 1-2 young individuals for my safety/security of my health & welfare while I enjoy Hampton Beach, position is on a daily basis with possible days Friday 08/27/2010 through Monday 08/30/2010, hours are variable but would be roughly 9am to 5pm. I live in Hooksett and would prefer someone that can also chaufer me to/from Hampton Beach. If you live in Hampton Beach, you would need to provide your cell # and location to meet. HERE ARE SOME OF YOUR DUTIES: Provide/escort safe and secure parking space for my vehicle, provide specific non-alcoholic chilled beverage that I can take onto the beach, be attentive to my safety/security, be knowledgeable of location of restroom facilities/best beach sites/boardwalk/beverage/food/arcade/fun places to walk to/shopping/sunglasses/etc. MY PERSONAL REQUIREMENTS FOR YOU: Age 16-18, good looking, well tanned, sociable, enjoys frisbee/baseball on the beach, physically fit enuf to walk on the sands to check out guyz/gals, be by my side for the entire time of your employment, really nice colorful beach attire, and what eva' else that I can come up with for requirements.


Location: HAMPTON BEACH, NH
Compensation: $60.00 PLUS FOOD/BEVERAGE/ARCADE/MISCELLANEOUS ALLOWANCE
This is a part-time job.
This is a contract job.
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please, no phone calls about this job!
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.
PostingID: 1921605649

*Am I the only one thinks this is creepy as hell?*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Creepy for sure, JAP. Another a-hole with low esteem trying to relive his lost youth.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The ad should read...

I'm a dirty diddler pedophile looking to hang out with high school aged boys. I'm not really looking for security, because if I was, I'd be looking for professional body guards. I plan on coercing you with money into doing things you shouldn't be doing, that will probably get me arrested for violating some type of child pornography statute.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

"Would you like to come inside for a cupcake and a glass of wine?"


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> PLEASE tell me someone's forwarded this to the local PD's !!


 Already called the detective there, waiting for him to get back to me


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like a CL listing!!!!!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Creepy as hell...I wonder if this violates any wage laws..$60 for 48 hours or work is well below minimum wage, isn't it...(I'm imagining NH minimum wage is in the $7/h range)


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wasn't SAM going to NH for Vacation.


----------

